# 토마스가 손이 크다 or 토마스가 손이 크어요



## Green3apple

토마스가 손이 크다 or 토마스가 손이 크어요

do they have the same meaning?


----------



## Superhero1

토마스는 손이 크다. 
토마스는 손이 커요. 

It's a matter of politeness.


----------



## ggonak4001

Green3apple said:


> 토마스가 손이 크다 or 토마스가 손이 크어요
> 
> do they have the same meaning?



hello Grennn

yes, they have same meaning and as said by Superhero1 there is difference in? about? politeness.

the first sentences aa.... I might see this first in exam for someone who study Korea  We don't use First in our usual conversation or writing. It look very 
chilly

We korean normally use second words on? in ? coversation, writing 

finally, grammarically(←I don't know this is right), your second sentence is wrong not, 토마스가 손이 크어요 how about speak like this 토마스가 손이 커요 

use not 크어요 but just 커요


----------



## Green3apple

ggonak4001 said:


> use not 크어요 but just 커요



got it! 

thanks


----------



## MojoBunny

은,는,이, and 가 can be really confusing... I have figured this out by reading more korean books. If it looks/sounds awkward, it's grammatically wrong.


----------

